# Jaeger Le Coultre Master Compressor V Seadweller?



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

I am looking at adding to my collection with either the Jaeger Le Coultre Master Compressor or the Rolex Seadweller.

For my money the Jaeger looks like the better watch and is certainly the better brand horologically.

What do you think?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> For my money the Jaeger looks like the better watch and is certainly the better brand horologically.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

ODP said:


> I am looking at adding to my collection with either the Jaeger Le Coultre Master Compressor or the Rolex Seadweller.
> 
> For my money the Jaeger looks like the better watch and is certainly the better brand horologically.
> 
> ...


I am going to answer it back to front ... it will be easier to sell the SD when the time comes to sell.

john


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...or another way, if you get the seadweller first it will cost less to trade up to a new JLC.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well..

If you have even the slightest hankering for a Rolex dont buy anything else,or you will end up selling it to buy the SD.

I would go JLC myself,but only because I have not had one









The Rolex Vs other brands discussion is an endless one









I agree with John and David,buy the SD first,if you don't like it,sell it and buy the JLC









I really think that JLC is not a better horologically(is that a real word?







)They have produced some fantastic stuff and the quality is excellent,better that Rolex,but they are not Rolex.Buying a Rolex is different from anything else.They have a charm not found in a lot of other watches.IMO


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

I'd go for the SeaDweller as it's a much better looking watch IMHO.

Cheers, Olly


----------

